# Chronograph 1 МЧЗ



## olexandr (Jun 10, 2019)

What do you say by the hour.
I want to sell but I do not know the price.
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

A search on ebay sold listings , may be your best bet.

Steve.


----------



## olexandr (Jun 10, 2019)

I have not found similar ads on ebay.


----------

